
History of Computing at Bell Labs (1997) - mpweiher
https://research.swtch.com/bell-labs
======
nemo1618
> And of course that machine required interesting optimization, because it was
> a nice thing if the next program step were stored somewhere -- each program
> step had the address of the following step in it, and you would try to
> locate them around the drum so to minimize latency

Sounds like the RPC-4000 in the famous "Story of Mel:"
[http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/story-of-
mel.html](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/story-of-mel.html)

------
unexistance
from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3636134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3636134)

A paper covering the earlier period is A History of Computing Research at Bell
Laboratories (1937-1975): [http://cm.bell-
labs.com/cm/cs/cstr/99.pdf](http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/cstr/99.pdf)

relevant article :
[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/26/opinion/sunday/innovation-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/26/opinion/sunday/innovation-
and-the-bell-labs-miracle.html?pagewanted=all)

